# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.88.0 Daily Update. Lumia, SKY, LG

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.88.0 Daily Update. Lumia, SKY, LG* *Easy-JTAG 1.0.88.0 Daily Update.  
- support SKY A800S (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support LG LS930 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Nokia LUMIA 920 RM821 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)
- support Nokia LUMIA 920 RM820 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*

----------

